#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  التاريخ و الحاضر يشهدان : القدس عربية رغم أنف اليهود

## إسلام شمس الدين

1 ـ القدس

القدس هي أولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين الشريفين بعد مكة والمدينة ، مسرح النبوات وزهرة المدائن ، القدس مهبط الديانات السماوية، واعظم مدن العالم قداسة، فهي اولى القبلتين، ومعرج الرسول محمد (ص) وقيامة المسيح، والقدس هي رمز التسامح والمحبة.

والقدس موضع انظار البشر منذ اقدم العصور. وهي الموقع الذي ترنو اليه جميع الامم والحضارات، وتحاول الاستيلاء عليه. هوجمت او حوصرت القدس ما لا يقل عن خمس وعشرين مرة. ولكنها صمدت في وجه جميع محاولات تغيير خصائصها وحيويتها.


2 ـ الموقع

تقع مدينة القدس في وسط فلسطين تقريبا الى الشرق من البحر المتوسط على سلسلة جبال ذات سفوح تميل إلى الغرب والى الشرق. وترتفع عن سطح البحر المتوسط نحو 750 م وعن سطح البحرالميت نحو 1150 م ، وتقع على خط طول 35 درجة و13 دقيقة شرقاً ، وخط عرض 31 درجة و52 دقيقة شمالا. تبعد المدينة مسافة 52 كم عن البحر المتوسط في خط مستقيم و22 كم عن البحر الميت و250 كم عن البحرالأحمر ، وتبعد عن عمان 88 كم ، وعن بيروت 388 كم ، وعن دمشق 290 كم.


3 ـ التأسيس

ان أقدم جذر تأريخي في بناء القدس يعود الى اسم بانيها وهو ايلياء بن ارم بن سام بن نوح ( ع ) ـ ايلياء أحد أسماء القدس ـ وقيل ان ( مليك صادق ) احد ملوك اليبوسيين ـ وهم أشهر قبائل الكنعانيين ـ أول من اختط وبنى مدينة القدس وذلك سنة ( 3000 ق. م ) والتي سميت بـ ( يبوس ) وقد عرف ( مليك صادق ) بالتقوى وحب السلام حتى أُطلق عليه ( ملك السلام ) ، ومن هنا جاء اسم مدينة سالم أو شالم أو ( اور شالم ) بمعنى دع شالم يؤسس ، أو مدينة سالم وبالتالي فان اورشليم كان اسماً معروفاً وموجوداً قبل ان يغتصب الاسرائيليون هذه المدينة من ايدي اصحابها اليبوسيين وسماها الاسرائيليون ايضاً ( صهيون ) نسبة لجبل في فلسطين ، وقد غلب على المدينة اسم ( القدس ) الذي هو اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى ، وسميت كذلك بـ ( بيت المقدس ) الذي هو بيت الله.

 
4 ـ التوسعة والاعمار

ـ في عهد النبي سليمان ( ع ) اتسعت القدس فبنى فيها الدور وشيد القصور واصبحت عاصمة للدولة ، امتدت من الفرات إلى تخوم مصر. ويعتبر هيكل سليمان اهم واشهر بناء اثري ضخم ، شيده الكنعانيون فيها ليكون معبداً تابعا للقصر.
ـ قام الخليفة الثاني عمر بن الخطاب بعدة اصلاحات فيها.
ـ سنة 72 هـ بنى عبد الملك بن مروان قبة الصخرة والمسجد الاقصى ، وكان غرضه ان يحول اليها افواج الحجاج من مكة التي استقر فيها منافسه عبد الله بن الزبير الى القدس.
ـ سنة 425 هـ شرع الخليفة الفاطمي السابع علي ابو الحسن في بناء سور لمدينة القدس بعد بناء سور الرملة ، وفي العصر الفاطمي بني اول مستشفى عظيم في القدس من الاوقاف الطائلة.
ـ سنة 651 هـ / 1253 م وفي زمن المماليك غدت القدس مركزا من اهم المراكز العلمية في العالم الاسلامي.
ـ سنة 1542 م جدد السلطان سليمان القانوني السور الحالي الذي يحيط بالمدينة القديمة والذي يبلغ طوله 4200 م وارتفاعه 40 قدماً.


5 – البيلوغرافيا التاريخية

الحديث في هذا المبحث "ببليوغرافيا تاريخية" عن القدس لا يتجاوز كونه تعريجا على بعض المحطات والتي هي الجزء اليسير من السجل التاريخي الحافل للقدس ارضا، وشعبا، ومقدسات وحضارة. فالصفحات التالية تتناول جزءا من الحقائق التاريخية التي تعكس عروبة واسلامية القدس واهلها. فاسماء القدس لها من المدلولات العميقة بعمق التاريخ، والمحطات التاريخية المدرجة تعبيرا عن الجذور الممتدة بامتداد جذور الوجود.

لقد اتخذت القدس ميزة خاصة باحتضانها العديد من الحضارات، والتي تكالبت عليها تارة بالعنف وبالسلم والهدوء تارة اخرى. فمنذ ستة الاف سنة. تم بناء "حصن يبوس" الذي هو القدس في عصرنا الحاضر. هذا الاسم الذي له من الرنين المميز ما لا يعرف التاريخ له مثيلا من حيث كونه بمدى الاستهداف كموقع وحضارة وحتى كاسم ايضا.

لن يكون للسرد التاريخي المقتضب في هذه السطور اي مغزى للدفاع عن عروبة القدس او اسلاميتها، فما يحتاج للبرهان يكن عرضة للشك، فعروبة القدس واسلاميتها في الوقت نفسه حقيقة ثابتة لا تخضع لوجهات النظر ولا تحتاج للادلة. والهدف من هذه الفكرة هو مجرد استعراض للتاريخ الذي هو الناطق الاول باسم الارض، وقد سميت القدس، قلب فلسطين، وعاصمتها الابدية، بعشرات الاسماء التي اقترنت باسماء البناة او الغزاة، والتي عند استعراضها يتبين ان لها من المدلولات ما يعطيه التاريخ لدارسيه، هذه الاسماء وردت في وثائق وسجلات عديدة في مختلف انحاء العالم القديم والحديث، وهذا يؤكد ان مختلف الحضارات تصارعت على القدس، كما يتضح من خلال الاسماء الكنعانية والفارسية واليونانية والرومانية والاسلامية لهذه المدينة المقدسة.

ومن ابرز الاسماء التي سميت بها القدس:

ـ حصن يبوس: نسبة الى اليبوسيين من انسال العموريين الاوائل الذين سكنوا سوريا الطبيعية ومن ضمنها فلسطين والاردن.
ـ يبوس: نسبة الى اليبوسيين انفسهم.
ـ يروشالم: شالم الاله الكنعاني معناه السلام.
ـ اورسالم: اسم كنعاني يعني السلام.
ـ ساليم : اسم كنعاني ويعني السلام.
ـ شاليم: اسم كنعاني ويعني السلام.
ـ مدينة داود: نسبة الى النبي داود.
ـ مدينة الله.
ـ شليم: في عهد السيد المسيح ورد ذكرها في الانجيل.
ـ ياروشالم: في الكتابات الكنعانية القديمة.
ـ جيروزالم: اسم افرنجي تحريف للاسم الكنعاني (ياروشالم).
ـ يابيتي: سميت لدى الفراعنة وتحريف للاسم الكنعاني، لكن هذا سميت باللغة المصرية واللغة الهيروغليفية آنذاك.
ـ ايليا، او ايليا كبيتولينا: الاسم الاول للامبراطور الروماني هادريان عام 135م، حيث كانت تحت الاستعمار الروماني.
ـ بيت المقدس: ثم القدس الشريف، ثم القدس. عشية الفتح الاسلامي وبعده.

اضافة للعديد من الاسماء التي حملتها القدس قديما مثل: ايفن، مدينة الانهار، مدينة الوديان، يهوستك، نورمستك، نور السلام، نور الغسق، يارة، كيلة، اريانة، جبستي، اوفل، ميلو، اكرى، انتوخيا.

اما ابرز المحطات التاريخية، والانعطافات والاحداث التي شهدتها المدينة المقدسة على امتداد اكثر من ستة آلاف عام فهي:
ـ 3000 ق.م: بناء مدينة القدس على يد اليبوسيين وهم من الكنعانيين العرب.
ـ 1417-1362 ق.م: عهد ملك القدس "اورشاليم" عبد خيبا الكنعاني ورسائله التي ورد فيها ذكر اسم مدينة اورسالم.
ـ 1200-1150 ق.م: هجرة الفلسطينيين الى فلسطين (الساحل الفلسطيني الجنوبي) ومنهم جاءت تسمية "فلستينا" فلسطين ارض كنعان.
ـ 1010-971 ق.م: فترة حكم النبي داود.
ـ 1003 ق. م اتخذ داود ( ع ) اور شليم عاصمة له وخلفه ابنه سليمان ( ع ).
ـ 722 ق.م سقوط اسرائيل على يد سرجون الثاني الآشوري.
ـ 597 ق.م: حملة نبوخذ نصر الاولى.
ـ 586 ق.م: حملة نبوخذ نصر الثانية وسبي اليهود الى بابل السبي الثاني.
ـ 536-333 ق.م: العهد الفارسي.
ـ 312 ق.م: فلسطين تصبح تحت حكم البطالمة في مصر.
ـ 312-64 ق.م: فترة حكم السلوقيين في سوريا وبلاد الشام.
ـ 300 ق.م : حملة بطليموس الاولى على "اورشليم" ونقل عدد غفير من اليهود الى افريقيا.
ـ 175-164 ق.م: دخول انيوخوس الرابع (ابيان) اورشليم وتدمير هيكلها ونهبه خزائنها.
ـ 70 ق.م ـ 476 ق.م: عهد الامبراطورية الرومانية.
ـ 37 ق. م نصب الرومان هيرو دوس الادومي ملكاً على الجليل والقدس ،و الذي أعاد الهيكل وظل يحكم حتى سنة 4 م وفي زمانه ولد النبي عيسى ( ع ) في بيت لحم.
ـ 29م: اعتداء اليهود على السيد المسيح والتشكيك بنبوته.
ـ  70 م حدث شغب في مدينة القدس فحاصرها طيطوس الروماني واحدث في المدينة النهب والحرق والقتل واحرق المعبد الذي بناه هيرودوس.
ـ 135 م اثار اليهود الشغب مرة اخرى الا ان الامبراطور الروماني هديريان قام بالتنكيل بهم ودمر المدينة وحرث موقعها وحول القدس الى مدينة وثنية وسمح للمسيحيين ان يقيموا فيها على أن يكونوا من اصل اليهود وسمى المدينة ( الياكا بيتو لينا ) مشتقة من اسرة هدريان المدعوة اليا.
ـ 313م: اصدر قسطنطين الروماني مرسوما يقضي بمنح المسيحية حرية العبادة في اقطار الامبراطورية.
-                  326م: حج الامبراطورية هيلينا ام قسطنطين الى القدس وبناء كنيسة القيامة.
-                   614 م: احتلال الفرس لسوريا وفلسطين وتخريب كنائس القدس ومن ضمنها كنيسة القيامة.
-                   في ليلة 17 / ربيع الاول من شهر رجب قبل الهجرة النبوية بسنة أَسرى الله برسوله ( ص ) من المسجد الحرام الى المسجد الاقصى.
-                     في شعبان سنة 2 هـ صلى الرسول ( ص ) أول صلاته باتجاه القدس ثم حولت القبلة إلى الكعبة المشرفة في هذا التاريخ.
-                    7 هـ / 628 م استطاع الامبراطور البيزنطي هرقل ان يطرد الفرس من القدس.
ـ 638 م: (17 هـ) فتح مدينة القدس على يد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب.
-                   40 هـ / 661 م اخذ معاوية بن ابي سفيان البيعة في القدس ، واختار مدينة دمشق عاصمة لخلافته 
-                    65 هـ / 684 م وقعت ثورة فلسطين بزعامة نائل الجذامي تأييداً لعبد الله بن الزبير.
66 هـ / 685 م: عهد الملك بن مروان الخليفة الاموي الذي في عهده تم بناء قبة الصخرة والمسجد الاقصى.
-  72 هـ / 691 م أخذ سليمان بن عبد الملك البيعة في القدس ، وبنى في الرملة قصراً له
ـ 1060 م: سقوط تنور قبة الصخرة، وبه (500) قنديل.
ـ 1067م: خربت الزلازل ارض فلسطين، فانشقت الصخرة ثم عادت فالتأمت.
ـ 1099 م: اجتاح الصليبيون بلاد فلسطين، وقتلوا نحو (70) الفا من السكان المسلمين في القدس. وهكذا اصبحت المدينة مملكة صليبية سميت بـ "مملكة القدس".
ـ 1187 م: السلطان الملك صلاح الدين يوسف بن ايوب انقذ بيت المقدس من الصليبيين، وبادر الى المسجد الاقصى فأزال معالم الصليبيين.
ـ 1228 م: سلم الملك الكامل مدينة القدس للامبراطور الالماني فردريك مقابل انسحاب الصليبيين من مدينة دمياط، فدخل الامبراطور القدس.
ـ 1238 م: استرد الملك الصالح نجم الدين ايوب ابن الملك الكامل مدينة القدس وحرر الصخرة المشرفة من الصليبيين.
ـ 1244 م: هاجم الخوارزميون وعلى رأسهم الامير حسام الصليبيين دفاعا عن القدس والصخرة المشرفة.
ـ 1260 م: انتقل الحكم الاسلامي على مدينة القدس لايدي المماليك الذين كانت مصر مقر سلطانهم، وذلك بعد انتصارهم على المغول في موقعة عين جالوت .
ـ 1262 م: السلطان الملك الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس زار بيت المقدس وجدد كل شيء كان قد تهدم.
ـ 690 هـ / 1291 م انهى السلطان ( الاشرف بن قلاوون ) مملكة بيت المقدس الصليبية.
 ـ 1516 م: هزمت جويش الاتراك العثمانيين الجيوش المملوكية، ووقعت البلاد تحت ظل حكم اسلامي جديد هو الحكم العثماني، الذي استمر نحو اربعة قرون. و استولى السلطان سليم الأول على القدس
ـ 1542 م: جدد السلطان سليمان الاول ابن السلطان سليم الاول عمارة قبة الصخرة وثلاثة ابواب نحاسية، وعمر الباب الشمالي اي باب "ستنا مريم".
ـ 1813 م: استولى ابراهيم باشا العثماني على القدس.

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

ـ 1854 م اقيم اول حي يهودي يدعى ( حي مونتفيوري ) في القدس نسبة الى رجل يهودي استطاع شراء ارض فلسطينية بمساعدة السلطان العثماني.
ـ 1874 م: في عهد السلطان عبدالعزيز تم انشاء قسم كبير من السقف الخشبي المثمن الاضلاع للمسجد الاقصى.
ـ 1917 م: دخلها الغازي البريطاني اللورد اللنبي.
ـ 1920 م: اصبحت القدس محتلة من قبل بريطانيا.
ـ 1929 م: حدثت ثورة فلسطينية عارمة واحداث دامية مع اليهود دفاعا عن حقوقهم في القدس.
ـ 1930 م: قضية البراق وحكم اللجنة الدولية بانه ملك للمسلمين وحدهم.
ـ 1948 م: استولت “اسرائيل” على جزء كبير من فلسطين والقدس الجديدة.
ـ 1950 م: فرض السيادة الاردنية على بلدة القدس القديمة.
ـ 5/6/1967 م: استولت “اسرائيل” على القدس القديمة.
ـ 13/6/1967 م: ذكر المطران تيودوروس مطران الروم الارثوذكس بان اسرائيليين اعتدوا على كنيسة مار الياس على طريق بيت لحم وكسروا مقاعدها ونهبوا الايقونات المقدسة والاثريات.
ـ 28/6/1967 م: “اسرائيل” تقرر توسيع حدود القدس العربية الى عشرة اضعاف مساحتها وضمها الى الجزء الغربي من المدينة وما يتبعه من سيطرة قانونية وادارية.
ـ 3/8/1967: حدث اشتباك بين الشباب العرب في القدس وبين قوات الاحتلال بسبب دخول اليهوديات الى الحرم بصورة غير لائقة.
ـ 1968 م: اقامت “اسرائيل” اول عرض عسكري واغتصبت مساحة كبيرة من اراضي المدينة المقدسة داخل السور وخارجه.
ـ 10/4/1969 م: نشرت جريدة "هآرتس" الصهيونية ان جمهرة يهودية قامت في الصباح الباكر من اليوم السابق لعيد الفطر باجراء صلاة تذكارية لقتلى جيش الاحتلال داخل الحرم الشريف.
ـ 22/7/1969 م: اصدر الحاخام الاكبر لـ “اسرائيل” نداء دعا فيه اليهود للتوجه الى ما يسمى "حائط المبكى" لقراءة التهاليل والصلوات.
ـ 12/8/1969 م: اقدم ثلاثة من اليهود على سرقة تاج السيدة العذراء.
ـ 13/8/1969 م: اصدر بطريرك اللاتين امرا باغلاق ثلاث كنائس تابعة له في القدس بسبب انتهاكها ووقوع السرقة.
ـ 21/8/1969 م: احراق المسجد الاقصى على يد الاحتلال في محاولة لتهويد القدس والقضاء على اهم معالمها الاسلامية.
ـ 30/7/1980 م: الكنيست الاسرائيلي يتبنى قرار الحكومة الاساسي القاضي بان القدس الموحدة "عاصمة لدولة “اسرائيل”".
ـ 11/4/1982 م: دخول المتطرف اليهودي هاري غودمان الى ساحة الاقصى وقيامه بفتح النار على المصلين.
ـ 10/5/1985 م: اغلاق مستشفى الهوسبيس الذي يعالج الفلسطينيين في القدس بقرار من سلطات الاحتلال.
ـ 8/12/1987 م: الانتفاضة الشعبية الفلسطينية في الاراضي الفلسطينية ومن ضمنها القدس.
ـ 1987 م: الاعتداء على كنيسة القديس بولس الاسقفية واحراق الباب الجنوبي لها في شارع الانبياء في القدس.
ـ 1989 م: الاستيلاء على جزء من دير مار يوحنا المجاور لكنيسة القيامة.
ـ 8/10/1990 م: مجزرة يهودية بحق المصلين الفلسطينيين في ساحة المسجد الاقصى، والقدس الشريف.
ـ 12/8/1992 م: الاعلان اليهودي عن تأسيس ملتقى القدس الكبرى من مستوطنات معاليه ادوميم، وجفعات زئيف، وغوش عتصيون وبيتار، وكفار ادوميم ، وادم.
ـ 8/3/1993 م: اصدار قرار من وزارة الاسكان في سلطات الاحتلال ببناء 13 الف وحدة سكنية في المستوطنات الواقعة ضمن نطاق القدس الكبرى.
ـ 18/5/1995 م: قام المستوطنون اليهود بمحاولة اضرام النار داخل كنيسة الجثمانية بالقدس.
ـ 20/5/1995 م: سرق اليهود تمثال السيد المسيح من دير الطليان في الشياح.
ـ 10/3/1996 م: فتح مركز شرطة يهودي جديد في القدس العربية.
ـ 26/9/1996 م : افتتاح نفق "حشمونائيم" كاحدى نتائج الحفريات اليهودية تحت المسجد الاقصى.
ـ 1/12/1997 م: انشاء وحدة شرطة يهودية خاصة لملاحقة البناء الفلسطيني في القدس، وتدمير مئات المنازل.
ـ 27/9/2000 م: قيام ارئيل شارون ومجموعة كبيرة من اليهود بدخول الحرم القدسي الشريف وتدنيسه، وحدوث انتفاضة الاقصى.


6- معالم القدس

كانت أرض مدينة القدس في قديم الزمان صحراء تحيط بها من جهاتها الثلاثة الشرقية والجنوبية الغربية الاودية ، اما جهاتها الشمالية والشمالية الغربية فكانت مكشوفة وتحيط بها كذلك الجبال التي اقيمت عليها المدينة ، وهي جبل موريا ( ومعناه المختار ) القائم عليه المسجد الاقصى وقبة الصخره ، ويرتفع نحو 770 م ، وجبل اُكر حيث توجد كنيسة القيامة وجبل نبريتا بالقرب من باب الساهرة ، وجبل صهيون الذي يعرف بجبل داود في الجنوب الغربي من القدس القديمة. وقد قدرت مساحة المدينة بـ 19331 كم2 ، وكان يحيط بها سور منيع على شكل مربع يبلغ ارتفاعه 40 قدماً وعليه 34 برج متنظم ولهذا السور سبعة أبواب وهي:
1 ـ باب الخليل ، 2ـ باب الجديد ، 3 ـ باب العامود ، 4 ـ باب الساهرة ، 5 ـ باب المغاربة ، 6ـ باب الاسباط ، 7 ـ باب النبي داود ( ع ).

الأودية التي تحيط بالقدس:

1ـ وادي جهنم واسمه القديم ( قدرون ) ويسميه العرب ( وادي سلوان )
2ـ وادي الربابة واسمه القديم ( هنوم )
3ـ الوادي أ و(الواد ) وقديسمى ( تيروبيون ) معناه ( صانعو الجبن )

الجبال المطلة على القدس:

1 ـ جبل المكبر : يقع في جنوب القدس وتعلو قمتة 795 م عن سطح البحر ، وعلى جانب هذا الجبل يقوم قبر الشيخ ـ أحمد أبي العباس ـ الملقب بأبي ثور ، وهو من المجاهدين الذي اشتركوا في فتح القدس مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي
2 ـ جبل الطوراو جبل الزيتون : ويعلو 826 م عن سطح البحر ويقع شرقي البلدة المقدسة ، وهو : يكشف مدينة القدس ، ويعتقد أن المسيح صعد من هذا الجبل إلى السماء.
3 ـ جبل المشارف : ويقع إلى الشمال من مدينة القدس ، ويقال له أيضا ( جبل المشهد ) وهو الذي اطلق عليه الغربيون اسم ( جبل سكوبس ) نسبه إلى قائد روماني.
4 ـ جبل النبي صمويل : يقع في شمال غربي القدس ويرتفع 885 م عن سطح البحر.
5 ـ تل العاصور : تحريف ( بعل حاصور ) بمعنى قرية البعل ويرتفع 1016 م عن سطح البحر ، ويقع بين قريتي دير جرير وسلود ، وهو : الجبل الرابع في ارتفاعه في فلسطين.
ويصف مجير الدين الحنبلي القدس في نهاية القرن التاسع سنة 900 هـ بقوله : ( مدينة عظيمة محكمة البناء بين جبال وأودية ، وبعض بناء المدينة مرتفع على علو ، وبعضه منخفض في واد واغلب الابنية التي في الأماكن العالية مشرفة على مادونها من الأماكن المنخفضة وشوارع المدينة بعضها سهل وبعضها وعر ، وفي أغلب الأماكن يوجد اسفلها أبنية قديمة ، وقد بني فوقها بناء مستجد على بناء قديم ، وهي كثيرة الآبار المعدة لخزن الماء ، لأن ماءَها يجمع من الأمطار ).

اسواق القدس :

ـ سوق القطانين المجاور لباب المسجد من جهة الغرب ، وهو سوق في غاية الارتفاع والاتقان لم يوجد مثله في كثير من البلاد ، الاسواق الثلاثة المجاورة بالقرب من باب المحراب المعروف بباب الخليل ، وهو من بناء الروم.واول هذه الاسواق سوق العطارين وهو الغربي في جهة الغرب وقد أوقفه صلاح الدين الايوبي على مدرسته الصلاحية.

حارات القدس :

 الحارات المشهورة في القدس هي حارة المغاربة ، وحارة الشرف ، حارة العلم ، حارة الحيادرة ، حارة الصلتين ، حارة الريشة ، حارة بني الحارث ، حارة الضوية.

القلعة :

 وهي حصن عظيم البناء بظاهر بيت المقدس من جهة الغرب ، وكان قديما يعرف بمحراب داوود ( ع ) ، وفي هذا الحصن برج عظيم البناء يسمى برج داوود ، وهو من البناء القديم السليماني ، وكانت تدق فيه الطبلخانة في كل ليلة بين المغرب والعشاء على عادة القلاع بالبلاد.

عين سلوان :

 وهي بظاهر القدس الشريف من جهة القبلة بالوادي ، يشرف عليها سور المسجد الجنوبي ، وقد ورد في بعض الاخبار اهمية هذه العين ووصفها ومكانتها ، وهي احدى العيون الجارية التي ورد ذكرها في الكتاب العزيز ( فيهما عينان تجريان ) سورة الرحمن / 50.

آبارالقدس :

 بئر أيوب ، وهي بالقرب من عين سلوان نسبة إلى سيدنا أيوب ( ع ) ، ويقال ان الله تعالى قال لنبيه أيوب ( ع ) (اركض برجلك هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب ).

مساجد القدس :

1ـ المسجد الاقصى الشريف. والتي تقع في وسطه الصخرة الشريفة.
2ـ جامع المغاربة : وهو يقع بظاهر المسجد الاقصى من جهة الغرب.
3ـ جامع النبي داود ( ع )

مقابرالقدس :

ـ قبر النبي موسى ( ع ) الواقع شرقي بيت المقدس.
ـ مدفن النبي داود ( ع ) في الكنيسة المعروفة ( بالجيسمانية ) شرق بيت المقدس في الوادي. وكذلك قبر زكريا وقبر يحيى عليهما السلام.
ـ قبر مريم ( عليها السلام ) وهو في كنيسة الجيسمانية ، في داخل جبل طور خارج باب الاسباط.
ـ مقبرة الساهرة : وهي البقيع المعروف بالساهرة في ظاهر مدينة القدس من جهة الشمال وفيها يدفن موتى المسلمين ومعنى ( الساهرة ) ارض لا ينامون عليها ويسهرون.
ـ مقبرة باب الرحمة : وهي بجوار سور المسجد الاقصى.
- مقبرة الشهداء ـ مقبرة ماملا : وهي اكبر مقابر البلد تقع بظاهر القدس من جهة الغرب.

مدارس القدس : 

في المدينة مدارس ومعاهد علمية ودينية وخيرية عديدة منها: مدارس حكومية وهي : دارالمعلمين ، ودارالمعلمات ، والمدرسة الرشيدية ، والمأمونية ، والبكرية ، والعمرية ، والرصاصية ، ومدرسة البقعة..... الخ.
وهنالك نحو 70 مدرسة قديمة اهمها المدرسة النحوية ، الناصرية ، التذكرية ، البلدية ، الخاتونية ، الارغونية.... الخ.

مكتبات القدس :

 هنالك 34 اسماً لمكتبات مختلفة نذكر أقدمها:
ـ مكتبة القديس المخلص. تأسست عام 1558 م
ـ مكتبة الخليلي تأسست عام 1725 م
ـ ومكتبة البطريركية الاورثودوكسية تأسست عام 1865 م
ـ مكتبة الجامعة العربية
ـ المكتبه الخالدية تأسست عام 1900 م
وهنالك مكتبات خاصه تعود لبعض الاسر القديمه منها المكتبة الفخرية ومكتبة آل البديري ، مكتبة آل قطينة ، ومكتبة آل الموقت.

متاحف القدس :

ـ المتحف الحكومي للآثار انشئ عام 1927 م.
ـ المتحف الاسلامي : اسسه المجلس الاسلامي الأعلى عام 1341 هـ / 1923 م.

اماكن تاريخية أخرى بالقدس :

 كنيسة قمامة ، القيامة ، المارستان او الدباغة ، حبس المسيح ، الجتسيماني،طريق الآلام ، الصلاحية ، المتحف ، جبل الزيتون.

قباب القدس :

 قبة الصخرة ، قبة السلسلة ، قبة جبريل ، قبة الرسول ، قبة الرصاص ، قبة المعراج.

بيت المقدس في القرآن الكريم:

ـ لقد خصها الله تعالى بالبركة بقوله ( ونجيناه ولوطاً الى الارض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين ) الانبياء 71.
ـ ولقد نص القران الكريم صراحة على فضيلة الأرض المقدسة في قوله تعإلى ( واذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم... اذكروا نعمة الله... ياقوم ادخلوا الارض المقدسة ) المائدة 21.




 المصادر:
- بيت المقدس والمسجد الاقصى دراسة تاريخية موثقة تصنيف : محمد حسن شراب / ط1 / سنة 1994 م بيروت.
- موسوعة العتبات المقدسة / قسم القدس / جعفر الخليلي / ط2 / سنة 1987 م بيروت.
- تاريخ سورية ولبنان وفلسطين / فيليب حتي / ج2 / ص35.
- الانس الجليل في تاريخ القدس والخليل / مجير الدين الحنبلي / ج1.
- مقدمة في تاريخ الحضارات القديمة / طه باقر / ج1 / ص209 / ط2 / سنة 1955 بغداد.
- تاريخ فلسطين في العصور الاسلامية الوسطى / د. فاروق عمر ـ د.
محسن محمد حسين / سنة 1987 م بغداد.

----------


## الحمزه

مساهما جباره تشكر عليها  
مع العلم ان المساهمه  طويله جداً الا ان  عملت لها حفظ باسم   / وهاأنا   ارد على   المعلومات الرائعه

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أخي الكريم الحمزة

شكراً لك . .

و ستبقى القدس عربية رغم أنف اليهود

تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## aziza

اخي شمس الدين 
دماء ابناء فلسطين روت كل شبر بها وزد على ذلك دماء ابناء مصر في جيش قطز وصلاح الدين وجيش خالد والصحابة المجاهدين ودماء ابناء العراق وسوريا والاردن وكل دم عربي طهر ارض فلسطين ومسح كل دنس واثر غابر لكل المدعيين 
وفلسطين عربية اسلامية كانت وستبقى كما اراد لها الله ودم ابنائها الطاهر:16:

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

شمس الدين
حقيقي برافو عليك 
انا واثق ومتاكد انك عانيت الى ان جئتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة والرائعة
تسلم ايديك ايها الصديق ورجائي ان تجد مثل هذه الاعمال الجيدة مكتبة لحفظها داخل المنتدى كملفات مضغوطة لتعم الفائدة اكثر
تسلم شمس
محيي

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت العزيزة عزيزة
أستاذي و صديقي الحميم محي


ستبقى القدس عربية رغم أنف اليهود و رغم كل المحاولات الصهيونية لتهويدها .
و ستبقى دائماً . . فلسطين في القلب

خالص تحياتي للجميع

----------

